# ...Making Chocolate Bars with Cannabutter, any Advice?



## trichome fiend (Nov 19, 2011)

...so, I just made a couple pounds of cannabutter and I'm wanting to make some chocolate bars.....I've got plenty of chocolate and plenty of butter, I'm worried that if I put too much butter the chocolate will not stay together. Has anyone made candy bars before? ....and how much did you add? ...thankx.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2011)

with baking you should ALWAYS stick with the recipe. if you put too little or too much of something it will most likely not turn out right.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2011)

damn that sounds good trich


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2011)

have ton it before with various results.. for me it was the best drink in the am.. or at the evening time in hot chocolate with milk.
Follow the recipe use a thermometer.. and honestly use hash.. reason is less weed flavor.. more accurate results as well.. 


since you have made the butter already.. use that if it's strong enuf or add some hashola!


----------



## oldschooltofu (Nov 19, 2011)

yea follow a recipe
you have to temper the chocolate, heat and melt half of the chopped up chunks in double boiler. remove from heat and stir, when liquid add the other half of the chopped up chocolate, best to put on cool granite or tile to help cool. add your melted butter when its all liquid, pour in molds

i have also put the butter in rice crispies. the chocolate then surrounds the rice crispy/butter, but then the crispies arent very crispy esp in long storage. 

good luck


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2011)

Oldschool is 100% correct.. go to youtube and check out tempering chocolate.. you can really change the texture with this esp if making your own choc


----------



## MarjeDAne (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the best recipe I know and have tried for making cannabis chocolate bars. These come up in the end very similar to Buddha Bars.

"5 ounces of chocolate - at least 50% cocoa
~ 3 grams of very finely ground bud
double boiler or a pan of water and a glass heat proof bowl
Some aluminum foil for freezing the chocolate

Put water in the bottom of your double boiler or bowl + pan setup, and set it on the stove and put the chocolate in the top half of your setup (break the chocolate into small pieces so that it melts more easily, if its already chips don't worry)
Slowly melt your chocolate DO NOT microwave it because that might burn it and thats just unpleasant
Once the chocolate is smooth and melted add your bud, and stir it in so that its evenly distributed.
turn off the heat and let the mixture sit a little, not too long, because we don't want the chocolate to harden in the pan. You can prepare your foil wrapper while letting the mixture sit, make sure that its large enough to hold all of the chocolate mixture.
Remove the top part of the melting setup, careful the chocolate will still be hot, and gently scrape the bowl into the wrapper (this works best if you have the wrapper in a brownie pan, because if you spill you can just freeze the entire brownie pan).
Once your bowl is scraped in the chocolate is in the wrapper, pop it in the freezer for a few hours
VOILA! Now you have a potent Buddha Bar. Take little pieces to experiment with how much it takes, and make sure that it stays out of the reach of children, animals and people who don't know what in it."

Enjoy your cooking


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 20, 2011)

My advice is to send a chocolate bar my direction


----------



## trichome fiend (Nov 20, 2011)

MarjeDAne said:


> This is the best recipe I know and have tried for making cannabis chocolate bars. These come up in the end very similar to Buddha Bars.
> 
> "5 ounces of chocolate - at least 50% cocoa
> ~ 3 grams of very finely ground bud
> ...


..that sounds kickass, but I already have the butter...thankx for your recipe though!


----------

